# How many pounds of thrust?



## FishyItch (Feb 7, 2011)

This spring I will be decking my 14' shallow-v. In the process I'll probably get a new trolling motor, but I'm really not sure how big to go. A long time ago I had a 28# thrust on the boat when it was undecked. That moved me okay. This last season the 28# ceased up so my uncle gave me his little 17# thrust motor. That also did alright, but seemed a bit small.

What would be a good size to have a 14' decked shallow-v tin? I like to use my trolling motor quite a bit along weed edges and such, but I won't be fishing huge water. I saw a new Endura 30# thrust at Gander Mountain for $100 this last weekend. Would that do the trick or should I go for the 45#? I think anything over 50# will be too much.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## po1 (Feb 7, 2011)

When it comes to trolling motors you're not going to be over powering your boat, so go with the largest you can afford. I run a Minn Kota 45 lb thrust on my 16' lowe with a wood deck, and it does a fine job. Nothing says you have to max out the power while trolling but it's nice to have the extra get up and go if you want it. When I upgrade I'll be looking for the 50-55lb thrust range.


----------



## florida strain (Feb 7, 2011)

X2 ,The most you can afford ,you can always run it on low or just bump the throttle.


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 55 Minn Kota. It will drag my 16 footer through the thick, overlapping pads and weeds (to get to the great fishing water) without much complaining. I'd even go bigger next time if I can afford it. You can always turn the power down, but you can never get more out of it


----------



## jixer (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the endura 30 on my 14' semi-v (boat is not fully decked, but is a bit heavier than an empty tin). It will get you there faster than rowing, I like it alot when I have the gas motor to move around, but when on the electric only lakes I really regret not getting the 45 or 55. But the 30 inch shaft was the deciding factor on mine, I guess I should have gotten a 45 and cut down the shaft.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the transom mount Endura 30# on my 12' and had no problems, currently run the 45# bow mount on my 14' and no complaints. Rarely is it used on anything higher than the lowest setting. I use my gas motor when moving between fishing spots though, so I guess if I was electric only higher thrust would be a factor. Those higher lb TM can suck up the funds fast, so I can definitely understand the thinking.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 8, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I have a 55 Minn Kota. It will drag my 16 footer through the thick, overlapping pads and weeds (to get to the great fishing water) without much complaining. I'd even go bigger next time if I can afford it. You can always turn the power down, but you can never get more out of it



x2


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay, so it sounds like 45# is enough for my 14 footer (55 being better if money is no option). Now here's the follow up question. Do I buy used (craiglist) or do I go new? I don't know much about the life of a trolling motor, so I'm not sure what the pros and cons are of buying used.


----------



## zerofivenismo (Feb 11, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> Okay, so it sounds like 45# is enough for my 14 footer (55 being better if money is no option). Now here's the follow up question. Do I buy used (craiglist) or do I go new? I don't know much about the life of a trolling motor, so I'm not sure what the pros and cons are of buying used.



I've bought 2 used trolling motors from CL without any issues. Actually, I'm picking up my 3rd trolling motor off from CL tomorrow. Sold my first tm with my previous boat, and now I'm just upgrading to a more powerful thrust. For foot controlled, you will want to deploy the tm to test all the speeds, momentary/off/continuous switch, test steering cable using the foot pedal, inspect shaft straightness, check for any unusual vibrations when tm is on, and check prop for excessive damage and wobble. I suggest bringing a deep cycle battery for testing purposes. Everything else is pretty much a crapshoot.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Buy as much power as you can afford.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 11, 2011)

don't mean to change the subject, but i was wondering the same thing. My boat is 21ft and about 70 inches wide, it's a heavy s.o.b. i would really like to put a bow mount trolling motor on it, however i just don't know if it would work or be very efficient with the weight of the boat, would i be better off going with a kicker motor? That would be alright i suppose just would really like a bow mount.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 12, 2011)

i run a 30# on my 14 v. with a 9.9 .its just right for that slow troll and wont kill your batt. after a couple hrs.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 12, 2011)

Flat Bottom said:


> don't mean to change the subject, but i was wondering the same thing. My boat is 21ft and about 70 inches wide, it's a heavy s.o.b. i would really like to put a bow mount trolling motor on it, however i just don't know if it would work or be very efficient with the weight of the boat, would i be better off going with a kicker motor? That would be alright i suppose just would really like a bow mount.




There are boats bigger than yours with bow mounts....Deep V's just as long and close to 100" wide.
You will be fine with a Bow mount. I would go pretty big though. 70lb and up.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 12, 2011)

Depends on the size and speed you want. Anything 28lb and under will strain and drain your battery faster. Typically 30+ is recommended but the higher rating is recommended if you have the money to spend. If you fish larger (electric only) lakes, say 200+ acres, then it is definitely better to go with 45+.

I picked up my hand controlled MK Enduro 36lb used for $28 and it is in perfect shape (except the plastic tilt handle broke which is no big deal for me). All the ponds and lakes I will be fishing are electric only and 120 acres or less except for one that is 318 acres.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 13, 2011)

The 30 would probaly be fine. If you want some extra power the 45 would be nice.!!But if you get the 45, dont buy the endura go for the traxxis, it is only 5 dollars more and it is much nicier. it has a tilt extentable handle, and the motor head is part metal which will hold up much longer and is more durable!


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 13, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Flat Bottom said:
> 
> 
> > don't mean to change the subject, but i was wondering the same thing. My boat is 21ft and about 70 inches wide, it's a heavy s.o.b. i would really like to put a bow mount trolling motor on it, however i just don't know if it would work or be very efficient with the weight of the boat, would i be better off going with a kicker motor? That would be alright i suppose just would really like a bow mount.
> ...




Awesome, now i just have to stumble into a pile of cash


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a 1448 Lowe Mod V Roughneck with minimal decking front and back (wood)...it came like that used.

I had a 55# PowerDrive V2 bow mount up front and a 40# Endura on the stern...it moved me across electric only lakes pretty well...usually faster than most of the other guys on the lake.

I just moved up to A 16ft Ranger Cherokee and I bought a 101# Terrova for the front.

The only downside I can think of with bow mount only is the tendency to fish tail...it's nice to have a keel of some sort in the water out in back of the boat.

With a shallow V, you might not have that issue.

I'm with everyone who says buy the most you can afford. My 55# came off Craigslist and my 40# came with the boat. The new 101# was bought new because I couldn't find anything on ebay or Craigslist cheaper.

If it lasts like it should, it will be the last TM I buy for the next 5 or 10 years...hopefully!


----------

